# Hellcat Diorama



## Blue Yonder (Jul 20, 2009)

Hello Everyone,
I know that this says diorama and should be under modeling forums, but I am looking for pictures to help me in this.
I'm working on a diorama of a F6F-3 Hellcat. But this is not going to be like any other diorama that anyone I know has attempted. I have had an article called "The Hellcat That Wouldn't Die" that was found in the April 1985 edition of Air Classic magazine. The article discusses a Hellcat that was forced to ditch on Jan. 12, 1944 off of Point Loma, California and it's recovery in the 1970's. The Hellcat was moved to Pima Air Museum and then to the Pensacola Naval Museum where it was restored to static display. 
What I am going to do with my Hellcat is make an underwater diorama, showing the Hellcat as it rested on the bottom of the ocean prior to recovery. Any photo's of the plane would be helpful. The serial number on the plane is Bureau Number 66237.
Here is the link to the actual plane, as well as the background on it:

Display

Also, anyone that has been to the Pima Air Museum that had photo's of the plane as it sat basking in the sun would be extremely helpful.

Thanks in advance to anyone that can help.
-Pete


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2009)

That's a pretty nice idea, I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## beaupower32 (Jul 22, 2009)

Yep, should be very intresting.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 6, 2014)

I haven't made as much progress as I would like:





Still working on the surrounding environment which has me puzzled?


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2014)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## N4521U (Mar 6, 2014)

The link didn't work, but keep us posted on the method and materials you use for the water!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 6, 2014)

That actually looks pretty nice, great job with the paint.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2014)

N4521U said:


> The link didn't work,



No wonder Bill. The thread is more than four years old.


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 7, 2014)

Wurger, like I said, my model building is at a snails pace... 
Here's a link to the plane on display now:
warbirdregistry.org - A Warbirds Resource Group Site - Grumman Hellcat

And here is how it sat at the Pima Air and Space Museum prior to restoration:


----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## N4521U (Mar 7, 2014)

Geez Wurger, I gotta pay more attention......

Now how could wild Blue Yonder be at 107 posts still??????????

But now BY, where is the diorama??????


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2014)

N4521U said:


> Now how could wild Blue Yonder be at 107 posts still??????????
> 
> But now BY, where is the diorama??????



Just as he said.. being at a snails pace.


----------



## nuuumannn (Mar 11, 2014)

> Just as he said.. being at a snails pace



He's just got up from his computer desk and is about to make his way to his modelling desk...


----------



## Blue Yonder (Mar 28, 2014)

nuuumannn said:


> He's just got up from his computer desk and is about to make his way to his modelling desk...


Almost there now...just past the waste basket with styrene parts in it....might make it in the next month or so


----------

